# An angel at 18



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

My precious Gypsy the one Ive posted about the most here, was pts thurs night, after I found her sitting in her shedsurrounded by wee and blood, her kidneys were the reason and Im never going to forget the look she gave me her last one, a mix of pain and curiosity.  She was my baby for so long I dunno wtf to do without her around. Feels strange still and Ive been a blubbering mess if any pet can be kept with us in heaven, out of all mine past and present it has to be Gypsy for me. Some pics so you know the one Ive lost. 








[/URL]


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So very sorry to read this, I know how you love your cats.

Sleep tight Gypsy xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

So sorry for your loss hun, this post really made me sad as it brings back all the memories of losing my babies in the past.

It never gets easier, just time heals and it's clearly still very raw, hoping you feel better soon as always remember the good times with Gypsy.

RIP Gypsy you gorgeous kitty, you're where the grass is always green and the sun is always shining xxxxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a stunning girl she was, I'm so sorry she's no longer with you.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks noodles, she was irreplaceable for sure xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read this WL no words I can say will help .
Run free to the bridge Gypsy you will be sadly missed but have left behind wonderful memories


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im so sorry Hun , I know the pain you are going through 

Run free beautiful Gypsy 
xxxx


----------



## juliethemuse (Jul 21, 2013)

Aww black cats are so lovely, I just dont understand why they aren't more popular. we have a lovely black boy called Rudeger. ( named from the Simpsons TV show)

So sorry to hear Gypsy has had to leave you in this life.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So so sorry Lils, 18 is a wonderful age, but how ever long they are with us its never long enough is it? Im sure she had a wonderful life with you and knew she was much loved. Never an easy decision and always heartbreaking, even though you know there is nothing more you can do and it is the right and only thing that's left to prevent them from any further pain or suffering.

Thinking of you Lils at this hard time.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry WL  
RIP beloved girl - chase the butterflies over the Rainbow Bridge Gypsy until you are reunited with your devoted mum


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So sorry hun...beautiful girl. 
R.I.P. Dearest Gypsy x


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh baby girl I'm so, so sorry. 

She was absolutely stunning and she still will be when you meet her again,

Love xxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

juliethemuse said:


> Aww black cats are so lovely, I just dont understand why they aren't more popular. we have a lovely black boy called Rudeger. ( named from the Simpsons TV show)
> 
> So sorry to hear Gypsy has had to leave you in this life.


I dont understand the colour issue either its the lamest and most pathetic thing, Gypsy was more then a "black" cat she was my companion my familiar in a way. Im also embarrassed that not much breaks me but ive crumbled losing her.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh I am so, so sorry  

Rip lady Gypsy and run free at the rainbows end xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So so sorry for you're loss hun
Sweet dreams little one x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I dont understand the colour issue either its the lamest and most pathetic thing, Gypsy was more then a "black" cat she was my companion my familiar in a way. Im also embarrassed that not much breaks me but ive crumbled losing her.


Don't be embarrassed WL. You've lost a very special friend and companion who's obviously been through so much with you over the past 18 years. Gypsy is going to leave a very big hole in your life; it's only natural that you would crumble. You did the kindest, most selfless thing by having her PTS.

Gypsy will be in your heart forever. Take care. xxx

RIP Gypsy. xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry about your lovely Gypsy. It is so hard when you lose a friend so close. RIP Gypsy.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Don't be embarrassed WL. You've lost a very special friend and companion who's obviously been through so much with you over the past 18 years. Gypsy is going to leave a very big hole in your life; it's only natural that you would crumble. You did the kindest, most selfless thing by having her PTS.
> 
> Gypsy will be in your heart forever. Take care. xxx
> 
> RIP Gypsy. xxx


Thanks noodle that means a lot  You are a very special person and im rather fond of you


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

o no  realy sorry to hear


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

r.i.p. Gypsy girl,

big hugs Waterlilly .


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. May time heal the worst of the pain and only the happy memories remain. Run free, sweet Gypsy


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kindness, very much undeserved. xx


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Thanks everyone for your kindness, *very much undeserved. * xx


Absolutely not Lils, you very much deserve kindness and support.

Big hug. Take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm just seeing this. So very very sorry  A beautiful girl who was so loved in this life is now looking out for you. Take care of yourself and let healing tears cleanse your heartache. Day by day the sadness will be replaced by happy memories of the wonderful life you gave her.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Ever so sorry Waterlily. 

Thinking of you X


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Lils xxxx

Have just saw your post.

It is heartbreaking but just remember, you gave her the most loving tning that you could do.

When we took Suki, she had organ failure as well, you have done the most kindest thing as an owner,

Hugs to you xxx

Run free Gypsy, now is the time to watch over your slave from afar sweetheart xxx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, losing a long time friend is always painful

its odd how black cats can be considered good luck and bad luck depending on who you listen too, or they are the favoured companions of witches, etc..

not sure where our black lad fits into that

Your angel is safe and pain free now, restored to the best of health


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just saw this I'm so sorry she was a beautiful girl and clearly much loved.

Run free over the bridge Gypsy.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks noodles, means a lot that you took the time for me : ) x I miss her like hell, my lil tortie georgia has been comforting me with frangipani leaves shes "hunted" for me as gifts. Wasnt expecting to feel so lost but she was happy and loved and Im proud of the life she had. This is lame but I have to say she would have been 19 in october, she nearly made it.


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You had her for an amazingly long time she must have been such a huge part of your daily life. May she rest in peace now and have lots of fun at the bridge making new friends until she see's her mummy again xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owns the beast said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss. You had her for an amazingly long time she must have been such a huge part of your daily life. May she rest in peace now and have lots of fun at the bridge making new friends until she see's her mummy again xx


Im not one to post "sympathy" posts so this feels uncomfortable for me to blab how I feel about it all  But yep We went thru my worst years together she was just the best ten dollars I ever spent. Blessed me so much having her around, she used to meet me up the road (before enclosure days) and walk me home lol, let me bath her, just trusted me so much, was unreal how she was with me. But that said Ive still got two special torties who Im devoted to spoiling rotten and they need me too. Ill post a much needed update on cindy and georgia soonish.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh Diane I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful Gypsy. She sounds a little darling and its clear the two of you had a very very special bond. My heart goes out to you (((hugs))) x


Sleep peacefully Gorgeous Gypsy xxx


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Gypsy, dear Waterlily.

To have loved and been loved by an animal is one of life's greatest blessings...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry Lils. Big Hugs to you. xxxx

RIP Gypsy run free at the Bridge. X


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

sending you lots of these at this sad time - really sorry to hear about Gypsy - she couldn't have had a better owner than you and you did do the right thing for her.

Thinking of you xx

RIP Gypsy


----------

